# Foot rot treatment



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I was doing some research and realized that the treatment for foot rot is rather inconsistent. What is the best accepted treatment for your area? TIA


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

if you can put the cow in a few dips in clorox works wonders...mink


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok this has been 'our experience'. Agmanto we are organic and yet will use antibiotics if necessary, just as our last resort not our first and then we need to know it's both necessary and it is the right antibiotic for the problem. We have never had footrot, knock on wood, but my best friend and local vet had a real problem in her beef herd, quite a large one, for a number of years. She always used an antibiotic and has had some partial but not complete success. Part of the ground they were on was wet and so this is her experience; she stopped treating with an antibiotic, treated topically with either a foot bath with chlorine or 'coppertox', would have to get the name for you, and at the same time started feeding kelp as a mineral supplement, took them off the wet field and has had the same or better success rate. I can say over the past 5 years she has ridded herself of the problem which previously recured every year. anyway take it for what it's worth, cheers, Liz


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here we use lime, a tray of lime for them to walk thru on the way out of the milk barn. I wouldn't say it works perfectly, but does help. 

That formaldehyde footbath is just TOO toxic, imo. I read somewhere that handling that stuff is one of the worst things in a dairymans list of chores. Worse than breathing defoliant. (?!) I don't know if it is true, but I am not wanting to take my chances.

Probably bleach water would work, if you could get enough contact-time.

Keeping them on dry ground is the best. Constantly moving feedbunks, troughs, etc. Not always possible in a climate where it rains 40 or more inches a year.

M


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Copper Sulfate powder mixed with water. Mixed either into a paste or into a liquid..Topside.


----------



## LizD (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Topside; That's marketed under the name of 'coppertox' up here or used to be when I had goats! L


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I know with sheep the problem with copper is it has a really high rate of staining if it gts slpashed on ANYTHING... instead of Copper we used Zinc Sulphate <sp?> I know some people who trench it dry so their livestock have to walk on it daily, like by a gate leading into the pasture or heading towards the water tank. 

I have used a bleach bath before with no problems. 

Good Luck agmantoo, and thanks for your help with my well issues!!


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

When I was growing up we would occationally have quite a few in the spring. We figured it was because of the wet conditions. We would put a couple of bags of lime in the alley way of the corral and run them through it every couple of weeks. If one got hoof rot we use was a local vet called 5X, I don't know what was in it, but it sure worked on pinkeye and footrot. It was labeled will all the appropriate labels so I guess it was legal.

Bobg


----------



## JoeDirt (Nov 30, 2007)

I give a shot of LA-200 then put bleach in a pump up sprayer and spray the foot real good with the bleach.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Copper sulfate foot bath for maintenance; LA200 injections for acute cases.


----------

